# ESB wants to put power lines through my property



## Jack The Lad (5 Oct 2007)

In the last seven years I have allowed the ESB to run three different sets of small-grade power-lines and poles through my farmland, in three different locations, and on three different occasions... I agreed without any problem, I figured it's only fair to my new neighbours who need electricity. 

I've just discovered that someone from the ESB has been scouting this area again re another new powerline to feed from one of the existing lines on my land. To erect lines and poles to the houses in question would involve cutting down a lot of 30 year old ash and oak trees, would turn two fields into a small forest of esb poles, restrict views, and would definitely limit the value of my property, and the possible uses I would have for it.

Is there any way to prevent this happening before it becomes a concrete proposal? There are definitely other, and better routes for power lines in this instance. I'm not being a contrarian, I've definitely "paid my dues" in allowing ESB access to my land as mentioned above.


----------



## HighFlier (5 Oct 2007)

Last Monday morning we woke to the sight of 6 men, 2 vans and rolls of wire in our front garden. Power switched off. No notice... no permission asked.

Only replacing existing wires but still some cheek.


----------



## csirl (5 Oct 2007)

They have no right to run the lines through your land without your permission unless there is some sort of "way leave" in there favour over your land - this would be recorded on your property deeds. 

It is standard procedure for the ESB to make requests to people to erect lines, substations etc on property and to send out completed legal forms for the owners signature. They dont usually raise the issue of money as obviously they'd prefer to get the access for free.

You could offer to lease them the right to cross your land for an appropriate fee - I've come across this before.




> To erect lines and poles to the houses in question would involve cutting down a lot of 30 year old ash and oak trees,


 
Trees of this age are protected in most local authority areas thus requiring permission to fell. And even if they have permission, they cant cut them down without your consent as they do not own the trees. In the past I have come across a public sector construction project whereby even though the public body had planning permission to fell some mature trees adjacent to the project, as they did not actually OWN the trees, they could not fell them without coming to an arrangement with the owner, who could, if he/she wished refused or sought compensation thus causing the project to have to make changes to plans.


----------



## leebugs (12 Oct 2007)

I'm in agreement with the previous comment. Ask ESB to redesign the route but you need to ask them as soon as possible. Lodge your express refusal to allow access and to forbid the trees to be cut, and then ask them to design an alternative. Getting power to that house is their problem. It sounds like they've benefitted from your co-operation in the past so dont feel that you're being unreasonable. Good luck


----------

